
Show HN: Materia – A modern dev environment to build mobile and web applications - mehdim
https://getmateria.com
======
sovrin
I'm completely baffled! I'm developing a similar client/server application
with the exact same name aswell! But I chose different technologies as nwjs
and vuejs for the client and php7 for the server side.

Well I guess, I have to rename my project before publishing it :D

[http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160909/y55jylk6.png](http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160909/y55jylk6.png)

~~~
tmikaeld
You should know that by using Materia, you have agreed to it's EULA that
explicitly says that you cannot create any similar product in terms of look
and functionality.

"Copy any features, functions or user interfaces of the Products;"

[https://getmateria.com/terms](https://getmateria.com/terms)

So now it becomes much harder for you to make a similar product.

~~~
Zuider
Can such an EULA even be remotely binding? Especially in the light of the fact
that the OP notes that he had independently developed a very similar product,
and there are a lot of ? What is so unique in this product that similar
features in another application could be proven to be copying?

~~~
tmikaeld
It would depend on where the EULA was accepted and which country the developer
is from. If it's the US, I bet the person with the deepest pockets would win
in court (or settle). If it's in the EU, there are already a ton of patents
about visually binding SQL - the biggest being Oracle.

------
erichocean
> _Materia Designer has been made to cover all major aspects of developing an
> application, in 9 quick steps._

Step 6: "Develop your Single page application"

Might just be me, but I'm pretty sure that "quick step" isn't typically used
to describe this activity.

~~~
thyb
I've just removed the "quick" word, Thanks :)

~~~
samhunta
IMO "9 simple steps" looks better than "9 steps"

------
city41
Just a heads up, getting a confusing message on Linux:
[http://i.imgur.com/aTzQ8MU.png](http://i.imgur.com/aTzQ8MU.png)

~~~
rkeene2
You raised my hopes and dashed them quite expertly, sir. Bravo!

Not to get off on a rant here, but it is annoying when developer tools are
posted here without a mention that it's not available for an OS developers
here may be using. Doubly so when there's a Linux download link that just does
nothing.

~~~
thyb
The message/button has been fixed, sorry for the inconvenience. It's also
aimed to be supported on Linux in a near future.

------
cameronstanley
First thing I thought of was FFVII. This looks like a pretty solid tool, will
definitely be trying it out.

~~~
irunbackwards
What's funny is Omnihash was right below this post when I first clicked on it.
So much nostalgia.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12455305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12455305)

~~~
favorited
Haha thanks – I totally didn't pick up on that reference.

------
Edmond
I Like the UI, it is time for dev tools to start looking like they're used by
adults instead of typically looking like the video game screen of a teenager.

As a developer of web dev tools (crudzilla.com), I am biased towards tools
built in the browser though. You probably get better performance natively but
I think you make up for that with all the other things the browser offers,
especially for web development. my 2 cent :)

~~~
sehr
It looks like an electron "native" app

~~~
thyb
Yes, it is an electron app.

------
nadiac
Hopefully a backend that lets me stay in my own environment and don't oblige
me to code on THEIR hosted cloud platform. I like the WYSIWYG approach, as far
as I tried it seems not limited like classic wysiwyg interfaces.

You guys should open source to have the full community behind you to make the
Parse that Parse should have been. Easy to use, Open, community driven and
deployable anywhere.

~~~
citruspi
Both the editor[0] and the server[1] are open source.

[0]: [https://github.com/webshell/materia-
designer](https://github.com/webshell/materia-designer)

[1]: [https://github.com/webshell/materia-
server](https://github.com/webshell/materia-server)

Edit:

My bad, only the server is open source.

~~~
thyb
Materia server is fully open source. We are in the process of commenting it
better for people to contribute and customize it.

Materia Designer is not fully open source, we use this repository as issue
tracker and to keep a trace of everything.

We’re still considering open-sourcing it too to engage the community for
building addons.

~~~
citruspi
Ah, my bad. I just saw the link, I probably should've taken 30 seconds to
check out the repository contents.

------
inputcoffee
I've been waiting for a service like this! I was just thinking about this
yesterday.

In my mind I wanted to set up a database in the cloud using MS Access (my
favorite database set up tool), and then set up the queries, and have
something else deal with authentication.

I feel there must be some competition. Anyone know what that might be?

------
spraak
Does anyone know of tools like this except that are for building a UI that I
could wire my own backend to?

~~~
srikz
I'm not sure if it helps, but there are some Bootstrap site designer IDEs
which may help with what you need.

Pingendo (free) [www.pingendo.com] Bootstrap Studio ($25)
[www.bootstrapstudio.io] The discussion for Bootstrap Studio on HN had some
alternatives discussed
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456335)]

------
aridiculous
I really enjoyed going through the quickstart. It doubles as a really great
teaching tool for people coming from front-end and design. It made a lot of
data modeling concepts stick.

There are some bugs here and there, but keep up the good work!

------
ollerac
This looks great. I've been playing around with Elm, but one thing that's held
me back is getting a quick back-end set up.

I think this could probably help with that. I'll definitely be playing around
with this at some point. It looks great and the small animations do a great
job of illustrating how things work.

~~~
cel1ne
Check out [http://postgrest.com/](http://postgrest.com/). It converts your
database into a REST-api.

------
htuao
Was looking for quick backend set up too. And the fact is open source is
great!

But what will be paying and when do we pay?

------
kvgr
Hi, the tool looks cool. But I cannot find info about language/platform. From
what I kind of guessed it is JS/Node, it that right?

------
djacobs
This looks excellent. I've wanted to build something like this for a while,
and I'm excited to play around with it.

Nice work!

------
maxencecornet
Congrats it looks great ! I'll give it a try !

When do you think mysql integration will be added ? Anytime soon ?

------
budhajeewa
I am on Linux and nothing happens when I click the "Download for Linux"
button.

------
dandare
Congrats to appealing design. Is it Material UI or just inspired by?

------
pawanpe
Will definitely give it a try, Thanks!

------
claudiojulio
it seems that there is no native tool for creating users

------
sftcore
mobile site needs a bit of work ;)

~~~
thyb
It has just been fixed ! Thanks :)

~~~
xixixao
Also put width and height on you screenshots so the page doesn't jump around
when navigating the accordion.

------
med_abidi
the site is down.

------
swah
And I'm looking to learn how write a Windows editor in C...

~~~
bumpmann
?

